# Amazon Listmania



## mcah (Sep 27, 2010)

Anyone have one for furry stuff?


----------



## Pine (Sep 27, 2010)

no, and why is this in the writer's block?


----------



## mcah (Sep 27, 2010)

Pineapple92 said:


> no, and why is this in the writer's block?


 
 Because... people create lists for their favorite books and stories, and I was hoping to find a list of such stories in one place so I could get some new reading material?  As a writer, it's also a great marketing tool; people will look at other people's themed lists and often end up buying stuff related to things they've already read because it's on the list.


----------



## Pine (Sep 27, 2010)

oh, could've been more specific 

I still have none, sorry


----------



## Charrio (Sep 28, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/Oklahomas-Story-Pt-Illustrated-ebook/dp/B0044R95CO/ref=pd_rhf_p_t_1

I wrote this one, its an Erotic fiction. 
Part two is being put together now,

I hope ya take a gander if your into such things


----------



## mcah (Sep 28, 2010)

Charrio said:


> http://www.amazon.com/Oklahomas-Story-Pt-Illustrated-ebook/dp/B0044R95CO/ref=pd_rhf_p_t_1
> 
> I wrote this one, its an Erotic fiction.
> Part two is being put together now,
> ...


 
 Alas, I am not. But if you ever do a general interest furry one, I'd be interested!


----------



## Charrio (Sep 28, 2010)

mcah said:


> Alas, I am not. But if you ever do a general interest furry one, I'd be interested!


 
I have one i need to re-edit for layout and proof reading but once i have it up and ready, I will. 
I'm trying to keep to small stories and volumes, I find people now a days seem to be looking for a quick read vs the lengthy read of a full novel.


----------



## mcah (Sep 30, 2010)

Charrio said:


> I have one i need to re-edit for layout and proof reading but once i have it up and ready, I will.
> I'm trying to keep to small stories and volumes, I find people now a days seem to be looking for a quick read vs the lengthy read of a full novel.


 
 Cool!  I'm experimenting with selling short fiction through their kindle store now. So far it doesn't pay as well as serializing it, but we'll see how it pans out.


----------

